# TV zenith (SM2789BT8) Flyback dañado?



## ialafroz (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo por aqui y me parece que uds expertos tal vez tengan una respuesta para mi, una historia larga corta: tengo un televisor marca Zenith que tenia un problemita con la imagen, no abarcaba toda la pantalla y a veces fluctuaba un poco, se hacia un poco grande o pequeña, un dia de tantos ya no dio imagen el tv, enciende y se escucha el audio perfectamente pero sin imagen y cuando se enciende ya no se oye ese click que dan algunos crt que te paran los pelos por la estatica... unicamente necesito saber si podria ser el flyback dañado o algo mas, quiero llevarlo a una electronica pero como todos saben no todos son honestos y no quieron que me metan gato por liebre.   
Muchas gracias. !



Titulo Editado de forma mas descriptiva


----------



## jorger (Jul 9, 2009)

Tu post no debería estar en este tema,este es sólo para contruir drivers para hacer funcionar un flyback.Hay varios en el que hablan de fallas similares,seguro que por ahi encuentras la solución.
Pero igualmente te lo digo   

Vamos por partes.
1- Dices que la imagen fluctuaba y cambiaba de tamaño por sí misma.
2-También comentas que ya no se oye el ''click'' típico que hacen todos los televisores/monitores.

Entonces (a mi paracer),esas fallas pueden ser causadas por 3 motivos:
-Flyback con alguna anomalía (puede ser el condensador interno que ya ha dicho adiós)
-Relé que no funciona correctamente (contactos estropeados o que simplemente no funciona) --->los televisores que hacen un ''click'' al encenderse siempre tienen un relé si no me equivoco..
-CRT que también dijo adiós
-O que el transistor de salida horizontal voló (es un decir).

Sobre esto no sé que decirte,es muy raro que un relé deje de funcionar asi por las buenas,suelen durar mucho.
Veo más lógico que sea el flyback en mal estado o el transistor de salida horizontal que fue dando problemas hasta que terminó en corto o algo por el estilo.

Si no me equivoco (corríjanme si esto está mal) el CRT cuando se estropea,deja de dar imagen sin más,sin fluctuaciones de ningún tipo   

No soy ni mucho menos el más indicado para comentarte todo esto.
Aver que opinan los demás sobre esto  ops:   

Un saludo


----------



## ialafroz (Jul 9, 2009)

gracias !


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 11, 2009)

envia los datos del Tv...!, que modelo es...?, empieza por limpiarlo del polvo y del hollin, lava la placa base y toma nota de todas las conexiones, dale una inspeccion visual y mira que se quemo, luego le sacas una foto a todo y lo colocas aqui para verlo.

te esperamos.....


----------



## ialafroz (Jul 15, 2009)

buenas de nuevo compañeros, gracias por el interes, aqui pueden encontrar un zip con varias fotos de los componentes del televisor ( 40Mb, solo 10 downloads, 
MD5: D2940177327FA2DD331A80D2175D8F45 )
ademas de un pequeño video para que escuchen mas que todo, el sonido que da cuanto enciende, sonido caracteristico de un relay a mi parecer, televisor limpio, sacudi un poco la tarjeta y grosso modo no veo ni huelo ningun componente quemado. Me gustaria desarmarlo un poco mas para buscar mas minuciosamente pero no se que tan recomendable sea. 
Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida. 
Gracias.
Datos, 
marca: zenith 
modelo: SM2789BT8
tubo: A68AGD00XX


----------



## ialafroz (Jul 19, 2009)

nada ?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 20, 2009)

no


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 20, 2009)

Buenas

No conosco ese chasis. 

Pero si tenes un mal filtrado en la fuente, vas a tener fluctuaciones en la imagen, notaras en los bordes, como ondas. 
El efecto de no cubrir la pantalla tambien lo puee causar la fuente de alimentacion. 

Por lo que se ve, tiene un alimentacion separada para el audio, abria que ver si sintoniza. 
Lo primero revizar las tensiónes que van al horizontal. en este tv debe de ser como 130v. sacar el TR de Horizontal que debe estar cruzado( en corto) el cual debe  tambien haber quemado algun fusistor que proteje la fuente por eso esta sigue funcionando.

A primera vista yo diria que es un problema en la fuente en el filtrado. hasta que se quemo el Horizontal. Si es el flyback no lo sabremos hasta medirlo io cambiarlo. 

Saludos

PD: Dificil conseguir ese flyback


----------

